# Bums with instagram haha



## RSTY802510 (Sep 14, 2015)

Anyone got an IG account.
Unfortunately I happen to have one.
If anyone wants to see what kinda lame shit i take pictures of post your IG name or Find me ont there at ramblinrusty(its lame I know)
It's a little bit of entertainment to flip through my stream and see what people are up to.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't mind Instagram as much as fb which I deleted again a few weeks ago. Mine is Mountain underscore Smeared


----------



## RSTY802510 (Sep 14, 2015)

Tatanka said:


> I don't mind Instagram as much as fb which I deleted again a few weeks ago. Mine is Mountain underscore Smeared


We already follow each other on there. Hahaha


----------



## CelticWanderer (Sep 14, 2015)

RSTY802510
[NERD] off topic but holy shit dude that gif you got there is fuckin crazy.






im drunk shit


----------



## DIEXVX (Sep 14, 2015)

Mine: Hobowithasmartphone


----------



## NatashaVelvet (Sep 15, 2015)

I post my art and stupid shit !
fetus_frenzy


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 15, 2015)

I hardly use the dang thing but sure, add away. 

Ephemeralrock


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 15, 2015)

What's instagram?


----------



## Odin (Sep 15, 2015)

Fox Spirit said:


> What's instagram?



I think it's like Internet S'mores... 

Gooey, chocolaty, with a cracker crust, and sickly sweet.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 15, 2015)

Odin said:


> I think it's like Internet S'mores...
> 
> Gooey, chocolaty, with a cracker crust, and sickly sweet.


 if only I had an inter-mouth to eat it with..


----------



## hollowgoat (Sep 19, 2015)

hollowgoat


----------



## kylec443 (Sep 19, 2015)

Kylem433


----------



## Deleted member 9332 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm Nanoperception! I'm housed up rn but i should be posting more interesting pictures in a few weeks!


----------



## outskirts (Aug 13, 2016)

Tatanka said:


> I don't mind Instagram as much as fb which I deleted again a few weeks ago. Mine is Mountain underscore Smeared


 Already follow each other, but I did not realize it until now, lol.


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Aug 14, 2016)

Mine is robpark01


----------



## Anagor (Aug 14, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/klaus1973bn/

Just some random photos taken in Germany and traveling in England/Ireland. Stopped using instagram some time ago and then my smartphone got stolen and I couldn't take photos anymore at all for some time.


----------



## Skidkidfox (Aug 14, 2016)

Ohhh i like this idea actually. Instagram is sorta neat and i like taking pictures of stuff when im traveling! Skidkidfox is my username!


----------



## Koala (Aug 16, 2016)

Baemccracken is one of my accounts, with a bunch of travels stories and such

Hxctravels is my other account, for my photography of the places I go


----------

